# New Apache 700 on order.! merry xmas to me...



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Well I shopped around this week after finally convincing myself to buy a new van if I could get one at the right price.

Contacted several deals as I knew exactly what I wanted, Autotrail Apache 700 2012 model with euro 5 engine and delivery in early January. 

9 Dealers were emailed, asked if they had one in stock and best price with no part exchange. Couple came back who had no stock.
One came back and on a £53k van offered £2k off..  
All the other dealers immediatly offered approx 10% off at £48k.. so a bit better..

However I had 1 offer off a dealer that looked so good / wrong I had to email again and also ring to confirm the price.!!!!
They didn't have it in stock BUT had rung Autotrail and there was one at the factory under build that was available...
I was off there like a shot and wondering if a mistake was made until the moment I signed the order and paid the deposit..

So my new baby is coming 12th January.... Fingers crossed it's as good as my current 2005 model... So this is my Xmas / birthday treat all in one...  

Anyone after a 2005 Apache 700, I'll have one available soon.. !!


OH YES...... Nearly forgot.... 9 dealers emailed.. and guess who was the ONLY company that has still never come back to me... Yes it's Brownhills !!!!


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds great! I hope you enjoy your new Apache 700. We almost bought one but chose the 634 instead.
... and I still don't even have a production date for my Apache 634 even though it was ordered in October :-(
Apparently the problem is to do with Fiat delivery of the new comformatic models.
Bill


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi tonka . you lucky man we have had 4 autotrails that says it all realy enjoy .jud


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Just got the production date for my Apache - 30/3/12.

I don't like the idea of wishing time away but I might make an exception for this!
Bill


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Bill
Why not book a factory visit (there is one on the 30/3/12) and you could see them starting the build

Dave


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Dave,
Thanks for the suggestion. I'm booked on a factory tour in Feb - and have since found out that the 30th March is the delivery date to the dealer - so that's even better news!
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Bill_OR said:


> Dave,
> Thanks for the suggestion. I'm booked on a factory tour in Feb - and have since found out that the 30th March is the delivery date to the dealer - so that's even better news!
> Thanks,
> Bill


We did a factory tour before ordering our new Apache. The wife was not too keen as she is not at all interested in how they are built, but she was facinated.

It gives you a lot of confidence in the quality of the build and attention to detail that goes into each motorhome. The workforce are very motivated and have a pride in their work which is quite rare I think these days.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Bill_OR said:


> Dave,
> Thanks for the suggestion. I'm booked on a factory tour in Feb - and have since found out that the 30th March is the delivery date to the dealer - so that's even better news!
> Thanks,
> Bill


Bill, Should get you into the 12 registration year then by the time it is registered.
Are you sure 30th March and not 1st April?


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

tonka said:


> Well I shopped around this week after finally convincing myself to buy a new van if I could get one at the right price.
> 
> Contacted several deals as I knew exactly what I wanted, Autotrail Apache 700 2012 model with euro 5 engine and delivery in early January.
> 
> ...


Way to go!
Happy travels.
Sal


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Autotrail Apache 700*

Hi Steve,

You have made a good choice. We have had our Apache since Easter 2011 and have covered nearly 4000 miles in the UK and France. A few minor niggles but soon put right by our dealer or myself.

We went for the 3ltr auto and a few more extras. Well pleased with the comfort and power.

Which dealer did you choose? We had ours from Don Amott Leisure and were very pleased with the deal and handover.

Hope you enjoy your new Apache.

Regards

Nidge


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Autotrail Apache 700*



nidge1 said:


> Which dealer did you choose? We had ours from Don Amott Leisure and were very pleased with the deal and handover.


Snap... Thats the one... 
They offered me a good price, no sales hassle, no heavy attempt to sell me stuff I dont want etc.
Will miss our old 2005 apache 700 when i come to sell it later on, as it's been a good solid van and we have done some travelling in it.
However be nice to have the new cab and latest engine etc..

Hurry up new year... :lol:


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Autotrail Apache 700*



tonka said:


> nidge1 said:
> 
> 
> > Which dealer did you choose? We had ours from Don Amott Leisure and were very pleased with the deal and handover.
> ...


Good choice of Dealer Steve.

We ordered ours at the NEC in October 2010 for delivery at Easter 2011. They kept us informed all the way and nothing was too much trouble even when we kept adding extras on during the build.

As you have stated there was no heavy sales tactics plus they gave us a really good price on the caravan we pxd. Also had plenty of banter with the salesman and even Don Amott himself who we met in the cafe.

Regards

Nidge


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Only 1 sleep to go.!!!!!
Tomorrows the day for collecting the new van... Yippee..

Ps.. 2005 autotrail apache 700 for sale.
www.apache700.freewebspace.com


----------

